
The U.S. Tested a New Missile and We’re All Worse Off Because of It - smacktoward
https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-u-s-tested-a-new-missile-and-we-re-all-worse-off-b-1840689768
======
tomohawk
While the treaty made a lot of sense 30 years ago, it makes no sense today in
light of Russia's violations of the treaty and the rise of China and other
powers.

[https://www.fairobserver.com/more/international_security/us-...](https://www.fairobserver.com/more/international_security/us-
inf-treaty-withdrawal-russia-china-nuclear-security-news-43210/)

